# A Dose of Safflower Oil Each Day Might Help Keep Heart Disease at Bay



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

A Dose of Safflower Oil Each Day Might Help Keep Heart Disease at Bay ScienceDaily – A daily dose of safflower oil, a common cooking oil, for 16 weeks can improve such health measures as good cholesterol, blood sugar, insulin sensitivity and inflammation in obese postmenopausal women who have Type 2 diabetes, according to new [...]

*Read More...*


----------

